# Twisted Stitchers



## yarnstars (Feb 26, 2011)

The Twisted Stitchers will be meeting this coming Monday, July 25, at the Brighton, Michigan Library. 6 PM at the conference room. Crochet, cross-stitch, embroider, or knit with a group of crafty people, teen thru adult. Share a skill or learn a new one. Make a square for Project Linus, if you want.


----------

